# "We're sorry you didn't win this time around..."



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Dang! 

Didn't make it home in time to defend my bid on one of the most beautiful HO slotcars ever to burn plastic.

Far better looking than the Aurora version, better looking even than the 1:1 version.

Sigh.

-- D


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Bummer. I think the closing bid was a pretty good deal, too. Aurora had so many great bodies in that era, but the Cheetah wasn't one of 'em. It certainly didn't do justice to the real car. The Tyco looks good, though.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Why aren't you using Auction Sniper or something equal to it?

It is so cheap and you only pay for the service IF you win.
Whoever got the high bid probably used it.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I should never look at pictures of old Tyco slots, especially the Cheetah..... makes me want one! That seems to be a pretty reasonable price, doesn't it?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like Tyco S cars and they are not usually that pricey for the more common ones - xke, stingray, mako shark, cheetah


----------

